# Holt caterpillar plans



## fourstroke (Feb 19, 2022)

Hi
It's been a few years since I last posted here and I'm hoping someone can help 
I'm looking for Holt caterpillar engine plans and I believe someone on here sells them 
Can anyone point me in the right direction 
Thanks 
Dougie


----------



## gbritnell (Feb 19, 2022)

Hi Dougie,
I completely redesigned the Holt to be entirely scratch built along with many lmprovements over the original engine design. I have drawings available.  Awhile back a member of this forum had a build thread for the scratch built Holt. Send me a PM and I will give you my email address for more information.
gbritnell


----------



## gbritnell (Feb 19, 2022)

Do a search for John's Holt for the build thread.


----------



## dnalot (Feb 19, 2022)

gbritnell said:


> Do a search for John's Holt for the build thread



Marks Holt 75

Mark T


----------

